# woolyhat



## crosmill (May 11, 2004)

My website's up and running.

There aren't alot of pictures on yet though!

Please let me know what you thin think, and if you have any technical difficulties with it.

Thanks
www.woolyhat.com


----------



## Artemis (May 17, 2004)

nice site mate.
One small prob, youve used frames, and that cant help.
Also youve somehow made it so that you cant see the whole of the pic when you select it.
I may be able to take a look and maybe be able to fix it, not sure, it seems here your better at sites than me.
Nice work nun the less.


----------



## crosmill (May 18, 2004)

Thanks.......

There's no frames on the site. I used fixed positioning in css. IE doesn't support fixed positioning though so I had to hack it. 

What part of the pic is missing?
Is it the bottom, or right hand side?
(I might just have to adjust the position on the screen)

Can you tell me what your screen size is and your system spec. Maybe send me a screen shot if you wouldn't mind.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Artemis (May 18, 2004)

Ahh, you dont?  shows me to shame then, i should have checked the code before mouthing off hehe..
Anyway, i may know the problem, im using netscape, could that be it?


----------



## crosmill (May 18, 2004)

Nope. I use Mozilia.......


----------



## Artemis (May 18, 2004)

well i have no clue, i have a screenie if you want it, but ill have to send it later, gotto go to school in a sec. Infact im kinda late bye! LOL!


----------



## crosmill (May 18, 2004)

Haha. Yeah get to school you shirker!!!

Wouldn't mind the screen shot when your back. Cheers.


----------



## Artemis (May 18, 2004)

oki im back , was kinda late but its only a revision lesson.
Yeah where you want me to send it?


----------



## crosmill (May 18, 2004)

cmurphy@poulterpartners.com

Cheers


----------



## Artemis (May 18, 2004)

Incomming


----------



## crosmill (May 18, 2004)

Cheers for that.

Your screen resolution is about 800 x 600. thats causing the problem.

I'm not really sure how to fix it. I might have to resdisign the site  :?  :shock:


----------



## Artemis (May 18, 2004)

nah, just make a seperate page, or tell people to press F11


----------



## crosmill (May 18, 2004)

IMO thats bad site design. the user shouldn't have to be messing about with stuff like that, everyone should just be able to view it with ease. If your sites diffucult to navigate or use then people are are just going go somewhere else.

I might just resize the images to fit to a smaller screen..........

I was also thinking about having the thumbnails scrolling on the top of the page. Do you think that'd be harder use, i think most people prefer to scroll up and down?


----------



## Artemis (May 18, 2004)

IMO yes, cause like me, they may have a middle mouse button which i like to use to scrool


----------

